# Roaring River State Park



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Some friends asked us to meet them at the Roaring River State Park in Cassville, Missouri for the 4th of July. Has anyone stayed at this park? If so, how was it. What is there to do in this area, besides fishing? Any information would be grateful. Our friends are real excitied about the fishing there, but wasn't sure what else there was there to do,etc. We would love to go rafting,canoeing, etc.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We haven't made it to that park yet, but all the Missouri State Parks we've visited have been very nice. Check out www.mostateparks.com and you can probably see pictures of the park and actual camp sites. We'll be spending that time period in Arkansas and Oklahoma!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

7heaven said:


> We haven't made it to that park yet, but all the Missouri State Parks we've visited have been very nice. Check out www.mostateparks.com and you can probably see pictures of the park and actual camp sites. We'll be spending that time period in Arkansas and Oklahoma!
> [snapback]118058[/snapback]​


Thanks. I haven't found to much on them. I called the park and they mainly have fishing. They said that I would have to go about 50 miles off to canoe, raft, etc.

Have you been to Bass River Resort in Steelville,Mo? If so, how was it? Is it worth a 8 hour drive?

Where in Oklahoma are you going? We live on Elgin just north of Lawton.

Hope you have a fun trip.

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry, no, we haven't been there. Most of the ones I've been to so far are near St. Louis. The Bass River Resort web site looks pretty neat.

We're going to Lake Norfork, near Moutain Home, Arkansas. From there, we'll head to Lake Eufala as a stop over on our way to Duncan, Oklahoma. We'll camp at Clear Creek Lake.

Good Luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Sorry, no, we haven't been there. Most of the ones I've been to so far are near St. Louis. The Bass River Resort web site looks pretty neat.
> 
> We're going to Lake Norfork, near Moutain Home, Arkansas. From there, we'll head to Lake Eufala as a stop over on our way to Duncan, Oklahoma. We'll camp at Clear Creek Lake.
> 
> ...


Maybe one of these times we could catch up with each other. It seems that we both camp in Okla. and Mo.

Steve


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

I've been to Bass many years ago, and most of the campgrounds are about the same down there. They cater to the floaters and the campgrounds are okay. My neighbors tried Blue Springs Ranch in Bourbon, MO and had great things to say about it. Along with float trips, they have horseback riding and keep a tighter control on quiet hours (and the language that flies around!). Very clean and nice.

www.bluespringsranchresort.com

Not sure of the amenities but it's worth a try!

Tina


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...but I plan doing a cross country camping trip summer 2008, when I have my sabbatical, so please post a final review.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Here are a couple of reviews on Bass River Resort:

CampgroundReport.com


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Steve McNeil said:


> Some friends asked us to meet them at the Roaring River State Park in Cassville, Missouri for the 4th of July. Has anyone stayed at this park? If so, how was it. What is there to do in this area, besides fishing? Any information would be grateful. Our friends are real excitied about the fishing there, but wasn't sure what else there was there to do,etc. We would love to go rafting,canoeing, etc.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Steve, I have spent a week almost every year there, used to be our family vacation. Great trout fishing, there are numerous hiking trails, you can tube in the river but it is COLD!! You are about 20 minutes from table rock lake which is a great lake, less than 1 hour from Eurkea Springs, AR and Branson MO. Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Chacfamily said:


> I've been to Bass many years ago, and most of the campgrounds are about the same down there. They cater to the floaters and the campgrounds are okay. My neighbors tried Blue Springs Ranch in Bourbon, MO and had great things to say about it. Along with float trips, they have horseback riding and keep a tighter control on quiet hours (and the language that flies around!). Very clean and nice.
> 
> www.bluespringsranchresort.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information on Bass. That is nice to know.

Blue Springs looks like a nice place. We will probably try it around the Labor Day week.

Steve


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Here are a couple of reviews on Bass River Resort:
> 
> CampgroundReport.com
> [snapback]118222[/snapback]​


Thanks for the web site. The is the first time that I have seen it. It is very helpful.

Steve


----------

